# 3d leaning target question



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

and you call yourself "Mathews National staff"? sheesh :wink:

At a little shoot were there probably isn't an official, i would say you shoot it as it lies...unless the group decides it's too far gone to aim at...then straighten it up. I would make note of the target and mention it after coming in off the course. 

At large National type shoots, I would ask the official to fix the target.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Well, except of course if you approach a target before shooting it's a zero. I think that the only proper recourse is to shoot the target as it lies, mark on your score cards which target it was and file a protest.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

That may be the right awnser at an important shoot but at your average local "fun" shoot I say go fix it unless all your group agrees to shoot as it lies and then fix it after. Obviously it was a mistake by a group infront. At a fun shoot people are there for just that FUN and it's not fun for them if they are loosing arrows because of a moved target and they may not be an experienced shooter with the skill to allow for that much margin or error. By the way it's nice to see your still around Zarksniper!:thumbs_up


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

dh1 said:


> That may be the right awnser at an important shoot but at your average local "fun" shoot


That's the problem, some guy's don't know the difference between a "fun" shoot and a "serious" shoot. 

All shoots are supposed to be "fun"


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*oh ya*

what a scenario happens lots , we usually shoot and leave it . usually the group says we had to shoot it that way so everybody else can... lol lol what do you do.. other than mention it when signing in at end.. what I would like to see is a officials traveling the course by atv so he can be brought up to date on such things... a s a p


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

well the first thing I would do is get a TC and get it fixed before shooting it, if the previous groups shoot it like that, its their problem.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sean just a side note but great 3D on the weekend!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Whats a TC Sean?
I'd say go up and fix it if its not too bad then shoot it. Local shoots are supposed to be fun. If someone gets their panties in a wad because you fixed it first, then they are the ones with the problem. Targets leaning back were not the intent of the club that set the shoot up. Fix it, then shoot it.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I was told Target Co-ordinator or if you ask Canuck, Technical Committee either way it's a course judge.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*ok but*

At most shoots you don`t see an official all day sometimes.. what sit and wait till one shows up .. I can just imagine the next five groups waiting because you won`t shoot a target till an official shows.. like I said a course official should be patrolling on a atv or something and maybe more than one... also another sore point the x or 11 rings.. some are shot out and could easily be more defined with a hot nail or something , soldering gun , then there is no guesstimating on scores .. imho.. good shooting this weekend guys wherever that may be...:darkbeer:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> also another sore point the x or 11 rings.. some are shot out and could easily be more defined with a hot nail or something , soldering gun , then there is no guesstimating on scores .. imho.. good shooting this weekend guys wherever that may be...:darkbeer:


If the x-ring is not defined, it doesn't exist. Unfortunately some people have pretty good imaginations


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> what I would like to see is a officials traveling the course by atv so he can be brought up to date on such things... a s a p


I agree, a beer cart would be helpful.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

wheelie said:


> I agree, a beer cart would be helpful.


Hey, I remember a shoot like that! The fun police really freaked out @ that one :lol: (little wonder, alcohol & weapons; a problem? Who knew!)


----------

